# configuration d'un ipad sans ordinateur



## Simonehenri (24 Mars 2012)

Comment configurer et utiliser un ipad sans ordinateur ni wifi ? merci


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2012)

Tu ne peux pas. Il faut qu'il se connecte au net ou a un ordi.


----------



## badboy71 (24 Mars 2012)

Je ne vois pas l'utilité d'un iPad si tu n'a pas de connexion wifi


----------



## Lefenmac (24 Mars 2012)

Simonehenri a dit:


> Comment configurer et utiliser un ipad sans ordinateur ni wifi ? merci



Le configurer tu ne peux pas, mais tu peux t'en servir comme plateau pour le petit-déj le matin ou comme miroir pour te peigner avant de sortir ou si tu y colles un manche comme raquette de ping-pong.... Ca revient cher mais c'est classe.


----------



## corrs78 (24 Mars 2012)

En effet, l'ordinateur va de paire avec l'ipad au moins la première fois.


----------



## subsole (24 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Excusez mon ignorance, même un iPad avec une connexion 3G ? 
Je ne possède pas d'iPad, je sais c'est mal.
On peut bien configurer un iPhone sans ordinateur ni wifi.


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Excusez mon ignorance, même un iPad avec une connexion 3G ?



Je n'ai jamais testé, mais en 3G cela doit être possible, je pense.

Mais bon, vu tout ce qu'il faut transmettre la première fois, il vaut mieux trouver un WIFI ouvert genre celui de MacDO


----------

